# Reciting the alphabet backrwards while solving a cube



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Reciting the alphabet backwards while solving a cube*

"You must start and end reciting and solving at the same time."

Try it. It's more fun than it sounds. 

(avg right now is 17-ish, PB is 13.00)


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 4, 2008)

First avg of 12:19.09... best: 17.04, worst: 25.08. I needed a piece of paper with the alphabet written backwards though... ruined my lookahead. And a couple of my times probably should've been DNFs.


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2008)

erm... and for those who are really slow at solving the cube? I can sub10 the alphabet backwards, but I can't solve a cube nearly that fast...


----------



## toast (Dec 4, 2008)

First try, 50.39 :O I really suck at reciting it backwards.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 4, 2008)

13.87 after a couple of tries...but, without a cube, I can sub-2 alphabet backwards.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2008)

wow this is harder than I thought, I can say the alphabet backwards in about 9 seconds but while solving a cube I DNF every time >_<


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 4, 2008)

Does it make me dumb if I can't recite the alphabet backwards? >.>


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 4, 2008)

lol i still cant recite the alphabet backwards ><


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> Does it make me dumb if I can't recite the alphabet backwards? >.>


not really, the only reason I can is because its one of the useles things I practice when I'm bored.


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I can sub-2 alphabet backwards.



Are you sure that is even _physically_ possible? I am a fast talker, and even trying to mesh the alphabet together I can only get around 2.3 seconds, _forwards_. I'm fairly certain that if enunciating each letter correctly it would be impossible.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, I remember that I got my backwards alphabet from a Wee Sing video where twin brothers sang the alphabet backwards in a song.

Z, Y, X, W, V, and U
T and S and R and Q
P, O, N, M, L, K, J
I, H, G, F, E, D, C, B, A

And it actually rhymes!

Yay! 19.44 seconds!

Since I know the alphabet backwards by heart, I actually average the same as I do without talking... Darn it!


----------



## Erik (Dec 4, 2008)

I sence a high level of juggling-while-eating-an-apple-ness here....


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> "You must start and end reciting and solving at the same time."
> 
> Try it. It's more fun than it sounds.
> 
> (avg right now is 17-ish, PB is 13.00)



And because you compete for Germany you used the German alphabet?

Swedish is: A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V X Y Z Å Ä Ö

Yep, no slow "W" but some Å's and Ä's and Ö's that makes it slower than the English. We share it with the Finns. German is about the same but "W" and no "Å" (right?, not, I checked and found I forgot the Ü and if I'm not wrong there is a, nowdays rarley used char for double-s but I don't know how to get it into print from my keyboard)

----------------

Poor Japs, like 6,000 chars, must take hours, maybe 5x5x5 BLD while reciting?


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 4, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Poor Japs, like 6,000 chars, must take hours, maybe 5x5x5 BLD while reciting?



If we recite our alphabet, they should recite hiraganas, shouldn't they?
There are 46.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, I was joking, try to recite and *remember* 6,000 chars while trying to *memo* a 5x5x5 and then also solve it from *memory*.

Does that sounds complicated?

you need a savant for that


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Japs, like 6,000 chars, must take hours, maybe 5x5x5 BLD while reciting?
> ...



where did you get 6000 from? There are ~4000 Chinese characters used in Japanese. There is no "alphabet" but there is hiragana and katakana (46 sounds each). Reciting hiragana backwards would actually be easier than you think since they are in order by their sounds

it begins like this : a i u e o ka ki ku ke ko sa shi su se so ta chi tsu te to...
so as long as you know the pattern, then saying it backwards wouldnt be too challenging


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> Laetitia said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...



I don't know, I can't write it, just once heard a Japanese keyboard can produce around 6,000 diffrent types. Maybe that was a little diffrent than the number of chars used but hey, try to do the 4,000 then if that makes it easier for you


----------



## brunson (Dec 4, 2008)

I can sub-5 the alphabet, but I'm still stuck at 30s solving.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love reciting the alphabet backwards! 
My best is sub 3, but I must say it was a friend timing with a stop watch, and i got a lot of 3's on stackmat so I'll just say 3 then. 
never tried while solving though


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Laetitia said:
> ...


They are characters, not sounds. There are different ways of pronoucing each character depending on how they are used. So basically you can't *say* them.


----------



## coolmission (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow. I cant even recite the alphabet (NOT backwards) in less than 10 seconds without skipping half of it  (nah just kidding)


----------



## Riceball92 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just did sub-3 recitation of the backwards alphabets...useless knowledge..!


----------

